# New Track in Oneonta NY



## DragonscapeRaceway (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I posted my New indoor racetrack in Oneonta Ny on here. Hopefully I did it right. I am looking for people who want to join a club and come and race. I uses I lap racetransponders and system. Its 3000 sq. and you have to turn right as well as left. Its cement so if you want to drift you can.. :tongue:


----------



## DragonscapeRaceway (Apr 21, 2013)

Dragonscape Raceway was a hit the very first day. Had 30 kids racing and they couldn't get enough


----------



## kevin107 (Aug 25, 2005)

Do you have pics? Or a website?


----------



## DragonscapeRaceway (Apr 21, 2013)

*pics of track*

if you want to see pics go to our facebook page its dragonscape lazertag and arcade


----------

